# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Χίου >  ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ WIFI ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΕΜΒΕΛΕΙΑΣ

## ps73

Ας επικοινωνήσει κάποιος μαζί μου που θα μπορεί να μου δώσει πληροφορίες για το πώς μπορώ να στήσω ένα wifi εμβαδού 10 τετραγωνικών χιλιομέτρων περίπου.
Εξοπλισμός κτλ….

----------


## nOiz

Εσύ μάλλον σοφίτα θέλεις να φτιάξεις...

----------


## nvak

Με μιά κεραία μπορείς εύκολα να καλύψεις μία περιοχή σε ακτίνα 2 Km. Μπορείς να το κάνεις με μία omni στο κέντρο. 
Πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή απο τους client και αυτοί να έχουν μεγάλες κατευθυντικές κεραίες.

----------


## papashark

Mε εμβαδόν *10 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα*  θέλεις πάρα πολλά πράγματα και εξοπλισμό ανάλογα με τον χώρο, αλλά και ανάλογα με το τι θες να κάνεις.

Δεν νομίζω ότι μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ θα μπορέσει κάποιος απλά να σου δώσει τις πληροφορίες αυτές, ειδικά εφόσον πρόκειτε για επαγγελματική χρήση.

----------


## Vigor

Σκέφτεσαι να συμμετάσχεις στο Chios Wireless Network 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=92 ??

Ή μήπως ο σκοπός σου είναι η ιδιωτική/εμπορική χρήση?

----------


## Vigor

Πολύ σωστά αναφέρει ο papashark πιο πάνω, στην δεύτερη περίπτωση θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε επαγγελματίες.

----------


## mojiro

δε το μεταφερετε καπου αλλου ? δεν εχει λογο υπαρξης με το δικο μας δυκτιο...

----------


## sotiris

Το εφερα εδω, βλεποντας οτι ο φιλος ειναι απο την Χιο.

----------


## mapas

εμβαθδό = Π ρο τετράγωνο =>
10 = 3.14 χ^2

χ = ρίζα(3.184)
χ = 1.7km....

οπότε θέλεις ακτίνα 1.7Km και ίσως να καλύπτεσαι απο μια μεγάλη omni και κατευθυντικές στους client...

----------


## pstratos

και κάτι ακόμα r=3 Km --> S = 28 Km^2 !!!

Δηλαδή το αθώο μας link στα 3 κμ αν γίνεται με omni καλύπτει σχεδόν 30 τετρ χιλ !!!! Να για άλλη μια φορά γιατί μια omni είναι καταστροφή σε μια πόλη....

----------


## racer

> Ας επικοινωνήσει κάποιος μαζί μου που θα μπορεί να μου δώσει πληροφορίες για το πώς μπορώ να στήσω ένα wifi εμβαδού 10 τετραγωνικών χιλιομέτρων περίπου.
> Εξοπλισμός κτλ….


πόσα δίνεις?

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ps73
> 
> Ας επικοινωνήσει κάποιος μαζί μου που θα μπορεί να μου δώσει πληροφορίες για το πώς μπορώ να στήσω ένα wifi εμβαδού 10 τετραγωνικών χιλιομέτρων περίπου.
> Εξοπλισμός κτλ….
> 
> 
> πόσα δίνεις?


Ψιτ, εσύ είσαι μακρυα .... χαχαχαχαχαχ  ::   ::

----------

